# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  فتح j400 بدون تسخين الشاشة

## nagib13dz

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة الكرام, اليوم ساريكم الطريقة السهلة لفتح جهاز j400 بدون تسخين الشاشة.وتغيير المايك وموصل السماعة      حظا موفقا للجميع   تحياتي

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم_

----------


## nagib13dz

> _جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم_

 شكرا يا صديقي

----------


## izanivan

thnxxx alote of

----------

